# New Google Wallet apk?



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry if it has been posted! I cant seem to find it but has any posted the new google wallet apk. I see theres a new updated version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

So there is, thanks for the tip.

Several versions back you had to sideload it if your carrier didn't officially support it or jump through hoops to find it in the store, but that's not true any more. Just go to play store ->my apps -> All and it should be in the list.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive searched the list lol...its not there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Really? Did you originally sideload it or install it through the market via one of those tricks? Maybe you need to install it in the market once for it to show up in your apps list (which is a currently un-editable record of everything you ever downloaded, so it's stuck there).

Use the qr code towards the bottom of the page in this thread, open it with the Play Store.
Link
Henceforth it will be in your list for future updates.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's not in my play store either. It won't install from the web either.

Anyone know if this is for all VZW Gnex's or just custom ROMs?


----------



## raheel (Apr 2, 2012)

This is for all VZW Gnex's regardless of what ROM you put on it, play store looks at your carrier...

Unfortunately, I've not been able to install the application on my phone via play store and had to side load it, even then it did not appear on installed apps in play store.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

brkshr said:


> This is for all VZW Gnex's regardless of what ROM you put on it, play store looks at your carrier...
> 
> Unfortunately, I've not been able to install the application on my phone via play store and had to side load it, even then it did not appear on installed apps in play store.


Did either of you try that QR code I linked to? I'm on Verizon and it works just fine for me, but I don't need it because it's already in my Play account.

Being on Verizon stops it from appearing in the "Installed" tab. But after you've downloaded it once with a direct link (QR code is one), it appears in your "All tab" regardless of carrier because it's in your google play history.
Edit: For easy reference:








(Credit to Jubakuba, though not sure if he found it somewhere or made it himself)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Did either of you try that QR code I linked to? I'm on Verizon and it works just fine for me, but I don't need it because it's already in my Play account.
> 
> Being on Verizon stops it from appearing in the "Installed" tab. But after you've downloaded it once with a direct link (QR code is one), it appears in your "All tab" regardless of carrier because it's in your google play history.
> Edit: For easy reference:
> ...


It goes to the page, but it won't let me install or even have an option to install in play store app.

Are you on stock ROM?


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

when i scanned it I got the install page but it had wouldn't let me install it


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

brkshr said:


> It goes to the page, but it won't let me install or even have an option to install in play store app.
> 
> Are you on stock ROM?


Nope, Liquidsmooth 1.4.
Very strange that it's not working. You all get an error particular to your carrier being unsupported? Maybe this only works for those of us who did that convoluted series of steps you used to have to do to get it installed (something like navigate to it in the browser, sign in, press back to reload an earlier page, open in play store).


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

any of you guys that have it would you be able to pull the apk from your phone?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Nope, Liquidsmooth 1.4.
> Very strange that it's not working. You all get an error particular to your carrier being unsupported? Maybe this only works for those of us who did that convoluted series of steps you used to have to do to get it installed (something like navigate to it in the browser, sign in, press back to reload an earlier page, open in play store).


No errors, just no option to install. I'm guessing, if you already have it installed, that may be why you can view & redownload.

I'm not worried about, I don't use it anyways. Just curious.


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

Here ya go

http://db.tt/hJ7D5MQv


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thought I'd throw my.02 cents in here. I do have it installed. It was in my market yesterday said there was an update for it. I went and checked back again and it's no where to be found. I never updated it because it was working fine and I didn't wanna mess with it. Weird.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Its in the market if u previously installed. You have to look in the all tab scroll till u find it. I updated with no issue. I even got the $10 credit from Google that's twice Google payed me for using wallet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

There is definitely no wallet app in the market in any tab. I wish I would have updated lol I like when Google gives away money

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

There is definitely no wallet app in the market in any tab. I wish I would have updated lol I like when Google gives away money

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I wasn't doubting you. its just not showing up for me and others, I know for a fact I have it installed lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure when it happened, but a few versions back I don't remember seeing the info in my screen shot about being up to date. Its greyed out so I assume mine is good. I'd imagine there would be a click able tab if there was a newer update available. Though mine installed from the market after a recent wipe, it doesn't show up in either tab for me either.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok this is how to get it downloaded from the market and it will show up in the all apps tab. First download market enabler.

http://market-enabler.googlecode.com/files/MarketEnabler_v3113.apk

Source: http://code.google.com/p/market-enabler/
(xda member posted this link today, cheers to him)

Open app go to second tab and long press on tmobile us, select fake this provider. Go to manage apps clear market data and cache. Now Open Market and search for Google wallet. Install and profit 

Don't forget to reset your provider back to Verizon and clear market data and cache again. (not sure if this is needed but I did it)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks alot, that's gonna come in real handy to us Verizon users


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

Verizon Gnex here. Running AOKP and had been using a Titanium Backup version of the Wallet app that had been hacked & sideloaded way back in December I think. I'd been getting messages of old version of the app, but had been avoiding updating for fear of losing functionality.

Last night I tried to use the phone (Google prepaid w/$6.62 balance) to pay for a gallon of milk. It wouldn't go through, despite many attempts. It kept saying on the phone along the lines of "payment sent, but check with the clerk to see if it went through." Well, it never did, so I suspected maybe the older version of the app being blocked now. I don't think it was a retailer terminal issue, because I'd paid at this exact same terminal with my HTC One X (using Modaco hacked Wallet apk) just two days before.

Tried the barcode link on the first page and it brought up the app in the market and let me update without issue. App appears to work on the phone, but now to find someplace to test paying with it. Maybe MacDonalds for breakfast burrito...?

BTW, for those who can't get it to work from the Play Store, head over to Modaco and see if Paul's hacked version works for you. http://www.modaco.co...-apk-11-r63-v12


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmmm... just tried the Google Wallet on the Nexus again, with the version downloaded from the Market. The transaction just wouldn't go through. It kept saying Sending...Sent, but then popped up a message to check with the clerk to see if it went through. I pulled out my HTC One X and tried it, worked instantly.

Can't imagine what's going on here. The Nexus has been used successfully before.


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

I got it here:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/174268-google-wallet-1-1-r67-v4-june-6th-update.html


----------



## voc (Oct 11, 2011)

I read about Visa support but after downloading the latest version of Wallet I have yet to see the option. Any word?


----------



## shanan2463 (May 18, 2012)

I got a message "This item is not available on your carrier" Verizon Wireless bans this app... I have tried before and gripped too. That was the reason I got this phone...


----------

